# Fishing in Lakes



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thinking of taking my little brother fishing in the centennial lake or lake elkhorn. With this cold weather, will we able to catch anything? and what kind of baits or lure are suggested? Thanks... my little bros really eager to go fishing.. .


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Armyguy*

Their Are Some Very Fat Crappie At Centt. Lake If You Want To Go Give Me A Call And I Can Show You Around That Place Or Lake Elkhorn .these Are My Home Lakes And I Fish Them Often . 301-556-7811


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Cast Daddy L,

What do you catch at Elkhorn? Only fished a couple times. No luck. You ever try Lake Kitty<#@$%% (however it's spelled)? Good bass in there. 

MC


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*PM me*

Hey army guy PM me and Ill tell you a few ponds here in the Ft Meade area that arent to bad. Maybe we can meet up and swap some war stories. GO ARMY, Beat Navy!!!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

One of the best lakes in the Ft Meade
area now is the Lake at the Patuxent 
Wildlife area. It is right off the Powder
Mill Road exit on the BW Parkway. You 
have to stop at the main headquarters
building right before the lake and get
a free pass. 

The best lake in the area is closed
and I think drained now. "Soldiers" 
lake was on Ft Meade in the Ranges.
Awesome fishing. You are also 
really close to Triadelphia Lake and 
the other one right off rt 32. Both
are water holding areas for the state
of MD. There is a pond or two in 
crofton that hold some fish. You 
could always head towards Annapolis
and fish some of the tributary rivers 
and creeks. Yellow perch and musky
should be around.

If you really want to make this a trip of 
a lifetime pack your car up and take
him down to VA Beach and hop on the 
Super Sport or the Jil Carrie Open 
Charter trips. Huge rockfish are going crazy
right now and monster seabass are
biting.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks guys... Not sure when I'll go out, but what baits work in this cold weather? 
I've used nightcrawlers and texas rigs in centennial during summer, but not sure what would work in the winter. I've caught some nice large mouth bass in Elkhorn before... 

Also, i saw a river or lake by the columbia center mall... does anyone know if it is a lake or a river? it's behind Copelands restaurant...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

That's a Lake. Basically about the same
as Lake Elkhorn as far as what types of
fish you can catch. Awesome night time 
fishing in the summer! Since all the 
resteraunts are right on water the lights
attract fish. Just walk around the boat
pier area and cast around with some 
top waters. The folks walking around
will look at you strange but who cares!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a lake that I know that is just full of fish, but don;t know if you are allowed to fish there. I few years back I went to the movies theater's located in gaithersburg maryland at Rio. Rio is a mall located right off of the sam eig highway. There is a lake located smack in the middle and a cement trail that goes around the distance of the lake. I remember taking a walk around the lake in the summer and seeing some damn huge trout and plenty of them just by the banks. I would aslo throw in some bread in ther and man you talk about some nice size bluegill, they were attacking the bread as though they never seen food before, It was a swarming mess.

My question is, are you allowed to fish there?? ( I have never seen anyopne fish there before) and it would be the same as that lake you guys talked about in columbia, you would get an awful lot of strange looks from the passerbys. I figured I would do a late night adventure to the lake.


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

As far as I know you aren't allowed to fish there. I remember I checked it out a couple years ago. Needless to say, I'm sure no one would object to you fishing there, especially if you go at night. I've seen some big fish in there too: bass, bluegills,...haven't seen any trout. Goodluck.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

So, what is a good bait during cold weather/winter?


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

CDL,
Lets meet up at Centennial this coming spring. I've fished there a few times in the summer with luck (largemouth). My wife actually hooked up with one of the biggest largemouth I had ever seen...brough it to shore and it shook its head. Ahhhh! 

As to my knowledge, Centennial's depth is an avg of 10'-12'...is this correct? 

Anyone else ever have luck in Howard County?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

A gathering of P&S members for some freshwater fishing sounds like a great idea. I fish those Columbia ponds mentioned every once in a while. I normally target Carp in most places I fish - haven't tried for them in most of these ponds though. All of them are a good water for Bass, Bluegills and Crappies. 

As far as winter baits go... waxworms on a small jig under a sensitive float will catch you a fair share of panfish on most days. Minnows are another good choice for them and those fat bass.


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

I second that, the small jig tipped with wax or meal worm works well. Caught a good sized LM bass in seneca creek at riley's lock a few weeks ago on that. Fished yesterday at pennyfield lock on the river next to some fallen trees and managed to hook something massive using the same rigg with bobber. Most likely was a catfish or maybe a good sized smallie. Made the mistake of having the drag set too tight and pulled the hook. Good luck.

addicted


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I'm Down For*

Whatever I Fish Salt Or Freshwater So When You Guys Want To Get It Togather Just Please Someone Give Me A Call 301-556-7811 And We Can Get It On.:d


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Am thinking of trying my luck tomorrow afternoon at Centennial...anything happening there? If so, what got the job done?

campNfish


----------

